# Anyone shooting Estate or PMC Shells



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Just wondering if any of you have used Estate or PMC shells for upland game. Came across both brands last night while browsing? Let me know if they are worth trying or not!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Federal bought out Estate a couple years ago. I haven't tried them since but they were good prior to that.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks, I picked up some Estate at Fleet Farm in Fargo while passing through on Labor Day.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have used both brands and think they are fine. I have harvested many pheasants, grouse, and rabbits with them. If you live in the western half of the state pick them up in Mandan at Capital Hardware. They have great prices on ammo.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks! I'll head over there for lunch. Only been here a year and didn't know they sold ammo!


----------

